# billboard and signage source



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Anyone have a good source for retaining wall signage and billboards ? Looking for appx 2in tall by any length racing logos , adverts etc . Any direction would be helpful 

thanks , Bear :wave:*


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*On the cheap on the internet...*

You can copy and paste logos into a word doc or a basic art program and resize them as needed. Then print them out. On my last layout I did this around the entire inside wall and on every retaining wall. I used Modge Podge to adhere them. nd


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

These should help you Dennis:

http://blog.h0slot.ch/category/downloads/

http://www.racelinecentral.com/Decals.html

Marty


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Google Image search is great for finding logos also. Just click on the image block on Google search and type in what logo you are looking for.

Also racingdecals.com has lots of logo images. You can even buy an asortment sticker pack that will have a bunch of sponsors.

If you want to make your own, try printing them on photo paper once you have them sized correctly. After printing, you need to clear them with a matte finish. The photopaper makes your images stand out. I use a glue stick for mounting custom stickers...RM


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Thanks for the help guys ! I also forgot about billboards of the past ! Very cool nostalgic signs on that website too .

Bear*


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Hey Bear,
*Zanzaman*, who posts here occasionally, has a great Billboards Page with both American and European downloadable signs. These are pretty much for contemporary racing. I wish he'd do some for earlier eras.

And if you haven't seen the rest of his site, especially the fold-down bookcase mini-layout, do not miss it. Great set of links, too.

-- D


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Dslot said:


> Hey Bear,
> *Zanzaman*, who posts here occasionally, has a great Billboards Page with both American and European downloadable signs. These are pretty much for contemporary racing. I wish he'd do some for earlier eras.
> 
> And if you haven't seen the rest of his site, especially the fold-down bookcase mini-layout, do not miss it. Great set of links, too.
> ...


*Ahh yea .... i completely forgot about Zanza ! thanks Dan

Bear :wave:*


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

That is the other one I was busting my brain to remember... thanks D!


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

I grabbed logos from all over the net, resized where necessary, and then printed them out onto Avery clear address labels. I then cut them close to the logos similar to what you would do with model car decals and applied them to my track walls which were white styrene.


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Google Image search is great for finding logos also. Just click on the image block on Google search and type in what logo you are looking for.
> 
> Also racingdecals.com has lots of logo images. You can even buy an asortment sticker pack that will have a bunch of sponsors.
> 
> If you want to make your own, try printing them on photo paper once you have them sized correctly. After printing, you need to clear them with a matte finish. The photopaper makes your images stand out. I use a glue stick for mounting custom stickers...RM


Ditto.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*I umm don't suppose anyone has a place to find sintra strips in white ? I could use evergreen but no dealer near me has anything close in sizes that could work for guard rails or bill boards etc.

thanks , Bear :wave:*


----------



## hoforu (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Bear,i just ordered 30 ,1"x48" and 5 ,2"x48" 1/8"thick white styrene strips.The co.is called Tap Plastics in Calif.The phone # is 1-800-246-5055.You can buy a whole sheet 4x8 if you want.You tell them what size you need and the length and thickness,1/16 or 1/8,and they will cut what ever you want.I even got the special glue also.The total for all the 35 strips and 2 glues and shipping to PA. was$60.00 and i think that is really cheap.Because i called Evergreen plastics up and they wanted way lot more.Plus this co.will cut any length you want.I hope this helps,Bob,hoforu


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Terrific ! Thanks so much .

Bear :wave:*


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Printable grandstands............awesum*

I just had to bump Dslots post here to Zanzamans linked signs and grandstands. Will be printing the grandstands out today! Thanks and Boom, Boom, Boom baby this is AWESUM. 

The grandstands printed out would be a great backdrop for a display case for any slot cars of the Race kind.....Vroooooooooom, vroooooom, Screeeeatch!

This is also a good picture of Nuther Dave slot car layouts of days gone bye, bye in post #2 of this thread...love your syle nd!!

Bob...know a good thing when "eye" "C" it...zilla



Dslot said:


> Hey Bear,
> *Zanzaman*, who posts here occasionally, has a great Billboards Page with both American and European downloadable signs. These are pretty much for contemporary racing. I wish he'd do some for earlier eras.
> 
> And if you haven't seen the rest of his site, especially the fold-down bookcase mini-layout, do not miss it. Great set of links, too.
> ...


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

Pop on over to SCI and have a boo at Geezer's thread. More banners than you can shake a stick at. :hat:

Todd


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

If you like building your own, this place has just about everything.
http://www.allthelogos.com/


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*More cool stuff ! thanks guys as i'm allways on the lookout now for stuff to add in my data base. Now i gotta get of my arse and make up a few LOL !

Bear :wave:*


----------

